#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Prague Pics

## ShrewedPunter

My pics from Prague.. January is a great time to visit to avoid the crowds if you don't mind rain, cold and snow  :Very Happy: 

The city is cheap if you do ya googling and find the local czech frequented places with normal prices.

Guesthouse loom in a roof in the centre of town. £50 a night.



The famous astronomical clock and tyn church at night







Around the old town












John Lennon Wall


Theatre


Subway



 Some other things








Visit to Prague Castle















Czech dinner and Viennese Coffee

----------


## Switch

Another excellent pictorial travel thread. My last trip there was in 2005. Attracted to similar places. I can recommend the Jewish cemetery for future visits. Not for religious purposes, but for the unusually rammed nature of it.

----------


## NamPikToot

Great pics again punty. I was lucky to go in the 90's and hear horror stories of it being overrun by hen and stag parties now. Its great architecture and relatively small area mean you can cover a lot without getting too knackered travelling about. Food was great, especially if its cold there. :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

I was there about 2007.

Great spot.

----------


## jabir

great pics

----------


## Luigi

Great stuff Punty.

I like this pic.  :Smile: 




Spend NYE 00/01 in that square.

Drinking shots of Jagemeister and puked over me mate sitting next to me.
In that square for NYE, lost me mates, shifted 3 chicks, drunkenly rooted a drunk, plump German lass in an alleyway, then tried to befriend 3 young Italian mafia types under that clock by talking about Francesco Totti before they told me to fuck off. 

Some good stories on the train to Budapest the next day. Will see what pics I can find. 


Will you go to that Cheskykrumlov place? And no I'm not gonna google the spelling.  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

Twas a bit nippy. 


Any plans for traveling around the region? 

It's definitely a part of the World I'd like to go back to.

----------


## NamPikToot

Is that a shell suit i espy? is there a bit of scouse lurking in the family tree Lulu?

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Heydrich Terror Museum and crypt.












Kafka spinning head gif






old town canal








Early morning Charles Bridge 









lol

----------


## Dillinger

Great pics as usual Punty.

Brrrrrrrrrr :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> Is that a shell suit i espy? is there a bit of scouse lurking in the family tree Lulu


There's certainly no Italian fashionista on that tree. :Smile:

----------


## pseudolus

Great photo thread Punty - very good. However....

Where are the sluts?

----------


## Luigi

> There's certainly no Italian fashionista on that tree


That's a state of the art Inter Milan training kit you fat slob. 

Twas expensive too, 55 or 60 quid 20 years ago. We had a good deal with our mates working in a local gas station where we'd reset the pump counters and make a few hundred quid a weekend, mostly spent on XTC and shell sui, state of the art training kits.

----------


## reddog

Mr Punty, you are a man amongst men for your travel photo threads.
Every time I see the great INXS video of Never tear us apart that was shot in Prague brings back great memories of the place.

----------


## Neverna

Great pics again, Punty. Thanks for sharing.   :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> Great pics again, Punty.


Amen.

Looking forward to more from the region if ya get the chance to do a bit of touring.

----------


## David48atTD

Great report Punts.

Always wanted to go .

One day, one NYE maybe.

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## Chittychangchang

^ :smiley laughing: 

Teakdoors Alan Wicker strikes again. 

Like the revolving head gif.

Top travel thread!

----------


## Luigi

:smiley laughing:

----------


## Klondyke

> hear horror stories of it being overrun by hen and stag parties now.


Comparison with "overrun" by other "parties" (please no names) in Panama, Afghanistan, Iraq, you name it?

----------


## headhunter

those photo's bring back memories for me amd mrs.HH.
the castle but no dracula.
the square.
the bridge.
the nice little eaterie on the hill coming down fron the castle.WILD BOAR.
the bar in town with STRONGBOW CIDER.along with a local PICKPOCKET.
drink was very cheap.
i will have to try and get the wife to post our photo's.
oh not forgetting we cut through a street and found out it must be where everyone took their dog for a SHIT.

----------


## Klondyke

> Originally Posted by NamPikToot 
> hear horror stories of it being overrun by hen and stag parties now.
> Comparison with "overrun" by other "parties" (please no names) in Panama, Afghanistan, Iraq, you name it?


Even though being outraged that time as all other world, after all and after time distance, it has to be admitted that there are always double standard views on different events.

Could such situations be seen at other invasions (as mentioned above?):

----------


## Luigi

Speaking of such, we went to Terezin concentration camp in the North of the country.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theresienstadt_Ghetto

No comments really needed about what it's like. Worth going to, if never been to one before.

----------


## nidhogg

Hi Punty - great thread again.  Thanks for sharing.  

I went Estonia last year - my first ever sojourn into what was the old Eastern Europe.  Was highly impressed.  Food everywhere was great -good booze everywhere and people were generally friendly and helpful.  Much of the main part of the town was "Soviet drab", but the old town was pretty cool.

Will definitely look for opportunities to visit that part of the world again.

----------


## kmart

Superb pics, SP. Now thinking about going there, too.  :bananaman:

----------


## Klondyke

Few more pictures:

----------


## Klondyke

> Superb pics, SP. Now thinking about going there, too.


Perhaps beeing lucky to meet some?

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Shopping street









More from the square





Snow near the airport

----------


## NamPikToot

Klondyke, sorry mate you lost me, are you suggesting that the German invasion was just a Stag Party that got a little out of hand?

----------


## SKkin

> Klondyke, sorry mate you lost me, are you suggesting that the German invasion was just a Stag Party that got a little out of hand?


Just a guess...but he might be referring to this:

https://socialistworker.org/2008/08/...-prague-spring




> Images of the Russian invasion were broadcast around the world,  revealing the truth about so-called "socialism" in the East, but also  showing the connections of repression and rebellion, East and West. In  Chicago, when antiwar protesters faced Mayor Daley's goons outside the  Democratic convention, they carried signs reading "Welcome to Czechago."
> 
> As Chris Harman, author of _Class Struggles in Eastern Europe_,  wrote, "August 1968 was to go down in history as the month in which the  leaders of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union showed they would not  tolerate experiments at 'communism with a human face,' and the leaders  of the Democratic Party of the United States showed they would not  tolerate experiments with democracy."

----------


## NamPikToot

> Just a guess...but he might be referring to this:
> 
> https://socialistworker.org/2008/08/...-prague-spring


OK thanks, just he was quoting my Stag / Hen comment, got me a little confused which ain't hard.

----------


## Klondyke

> OK thanks, just he was quoting my Stag / Hen comment, got me a little confused which ain't hard.



Sorry, maybe a mix up: Firstly, when you have mentioned: "I was lucky to go in the 90's and hear horror stories of it being overrun by hen and stag parties"

Perhaps I have misunderstood that you have heard a stories of so called Prague Spring, the Soviet Invasion in 1968, that in a view of today was quite "overpriced" - in comparison with other "invasions".   

Now I googled what does "hen and stag parties" mean. 
Did you mean this? 



> Silly question - What are hen and stag parties?
> I've seen these mentioned several times in guidebooks and on this site. I've even read about some bars that post signs forbidding hen and stag parties. I get that hen parties are women and stag parties are guys. But are they big groups of married women and married men? Single women and single men?


If yes, then sorry, I have really misunderstood your remark. 

But now you speak about "German Invasion". No, that's not how it is known, that was another story many years before, known as a German Protectorate of Bohemia and Moravia at beginning of WW2.

----------


## Klondyke

Yes, SKkin was right. However, I do not understand his quote "_the leaders of the Democratic Party of the United States showed they would not tolerate experiments with democracy."
I think leaders of any party of the United States could not care less about some "experiments with democracy" in the Eastern Bloc. At that particular time they had had much more serious own problems to be attended to. 

And after all, by the executed Soviet invasion, it was a good argument against Soviets anyway.



_

----------


## Neverna

Prague looks incredibly clean.

----------


## NamPikToot

> Sorry, maybe a mix up: .


Klondyke no apologies necessary, we've all done it, me probably as much as any.  :Smile:

----------


## SKkin

> Yes, SKkin was right. However, I do not understand his quote "_the leaders of the Democratic Party of the United States showed they would not tolerate experiments with democracy."
> I think leaders of any party of the United States could not care less about some "experiments with democracy" in the Eastern Bloc. At that particular time they had had much more serious own problems to be attended to. 
> 
> And after all, by the executed Soviet invasion, it was a good argument against Soviets anyway.
> _


 

At the same time as the Soviet invasion of Czechoslovakia was taking place it was the Democrat's National Convention in Chicago in 1968. Total Chaos...that's why the Democrat Party was mentioned in that link. That was directed exactly at our own problems here at home at the time. If that helps as an explanation...not much toleration of democracy from the Chicago police and National Guard.

One of the pics you posted was at that socialistworker.org link. That's why I thought that's what you were getting at. 

Prague and Chicago certainly look different today.  :Smile:  Ah...the good ol days.

----------


## Klondyke

^
And at the same time there were serious student demonstrations in Paris, similar to the current ones. 
And also in West Germany, demonstrations against Iranian Shah Reza Pahlavi, a student leader Rudi Dutchke shot.

----------


## Looper

Top pics as always punty.

Lovin that Samsung camera.

Can't wait till these quality sensors and lenses make it down onto my pedestrian league of phone.

The Huawei Mate20 Pro comes with 3 lenses. One is fixed focal length telephoto I think so no need for digital zoom. Great idea.

----------


## Backspin

Shrewd was going all the way to 2019 eh. This must have been one of his last entries

Considering he was in a relationship with a woman, she probably got that urge and skipped her pills.

----------


## david44



----------

